# 230mm fan on  hAF 932 used for Rad...



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

I mounted my dual radiator on the ceiling of my haf 932.. I was only able to mount 2 of the 4 120mm fans on the radiator. The 230mm i removed form the case top is now mounted on the external top of the case.. I am partial to the way it looks but I'm mostly concerned with how it would help with cooling?

So would 2 fans mounted on the radiator in a "pull" config and the 230mm on the outside blowing into the rad though the holes in the top of the case be as effective as just the 2 120s?

I  have no way to test temps bec my board is in transit.. but before I paint the fan grill I want to decide whether or not having in on top of the case is a waste.

thanks


yes it looks like it could cook stew on there.


----------



## a_ump (Nov 2, 2009)

can you not reverse the airflow so that your 230mm is pulling and your 120's pushing. after all hot air rises and with your current fan config its fighting that rise of heat, though i don't have water cooling so idk if it really matters. I kno my temps are better for my CPU with my xig when my fan is pushing air up instead of directing it down.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

The air outside the case would be cooler I would assume.. so Im not truly certain.

I'd think if I was using the air inside the case to pass through the rad then it would be using my cases inner ambient heat... right?

My ac .. when ever it does kick on.. blows right down to my case.. the case on the desk sits about 2 feet from the ceiling.. lol.




But I just want to know if this low rpm 230mm fan will aid in the cooling process or is the 120's fine?

I might move to a 3x120 rad here soon.


----------



## revin (Nov 2, 2009)

From the way mine feels as far as pressure, I think it would be a benefit outside like that.

I flipped mine to blow "in" also, albeit it's inside, feeding 1 of the 38mm Kaza's volted down to about 7v on top of the Ninja, leaning "cockeyed" on the PSU lip at the top. Feeds that cool directly on the cpu H/S contact, and all the pwm's h/s, plus found a nifty note that it's blowing down the "back side" of the M/B!!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you think the low RPM 230mm will benefit the radiator or should I just omit it and use only the 2 x120's attached to the radiator?


----------



## revin (Nov 2, 2009)

I would Leave them all on. There is going to be the debate about in vs out i'm sure, but every setup is differant. Mine has a good flow of slow "cold" air coming thru, not like what's thru any of my 120-140 fans.

 After you get up and running you can kill the 230 and see if there is a great change in temps.


----------



## revin (Nov 2, 2009)

BTW i think I have the record here for trial and error testing of fans and placement!!
I kinda got razzed a little a couple yrs ago


----------

